# Our babies !



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

these are our babies !!


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Cute! I like their names. =)


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Very cute indeed. Is Bow a beige hooded or white, it's hard to tell if that's shadowing or markings in the picture to the right.


----------



## bowtherat (Mar 21, 2011)

hes beige hooded and dot is a dark brown/black? im.... lests say very angry cause everytime i introduce them they beat thew crap outta each other and the whole reason i got dot was so bow had a frind


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

My rats did that too when I first introduced them to eachother. I'm not exactly that experienced as a rat owner, but as far as I know that's pretty normal. As long as they don't bite through each other's skin and actually cause harm, it's not that bad, it just looks pretty scary. I think it took about a week, a little less maybe, for mine to stop fighting every night, but they never really hurt each other.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, and they look very sweet


----------

